# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Tempel der Millionen Flaschen Wat Lan Khuat

## schiene

Ich habe heute das erste mal von diesem Wat gehört.Sieht ja wirklich interessant aus.
Hier noch ein Artikel zum Wat:
http://www.thai-fokus.com/default.as...IdArticle=7386

----------


## Daniel Sun

Da ist aber ne Menge Pfand drauf!   ::

----------


## schiene

dat waren alles Spenden von Enricos letzter Gartenparty,er war nur zu faul sein Leergut wegzuschaffen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, ich habs sogar noch abholen lassen   ::

----------


## schiene

> Da ist aber ne Menge Pfand drauf!


und die Frage ist...haben`s die Monks gesoffen oder die Bauarbeiter nach dem Motto,ne Kelle ne Pulle,ne Kelle ne........dafür schauts aber ganz ordentlich aus  ::

----------

Böser Schiene mit seiner Verdächtigung der Mönche. 

Liegt doch auf der Hand von wem die waren: Alhash   ::

----------


## walter

Die Schräglage der Fotos lässt Schiene als Baumaterialienlieferant vermuten.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Die Schräglage der Fotos lässt Schiene als Baumaterialienlieferant vermuten.


könnte man denken Walter,aber die Bilder hab ich von ner Seite der Uni von KK
http://recmert.kku.ac.th/Webthai/boa...CDcommerce.htm

Somit gibts für deine haltlose Behauptung bei einem Treffen ne Bier für mich  :cool:   ::

----------


## Samuianer

TiT -  'n Moench mit 'ner Flaschenvision .... volle Pulle!

----------


## schiene

hab gerad noch paar schöne Bilder vom "Flaschen Wat"gefunden
*http://greenupgrader.com/4262/one-mi...hist-temple/2/*

----------

Steht das Wat auf den ersten beiden Fotos hinter @alhashs Haus?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wieso? Wirft der seine leeren Falschen immer übern Zaun???   ::

----------


## schiene

> Steht das Wat auf den ersten beiden Fotos hinter @alhashs Haus?


wer ist alhashs???

----------

> wer ist alhashs???


@alhash ist aus dem Forenrätle des Nitty, wohnt in Chaiapum und lebt vom Flaschenpfand.

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> wer ist alhashs???
> 
> 
> @alhash ist aus dem Forenrätle des Nitty, wohnt in Chaiapum und lebt vom Flaschenpfand.


axo,wußt ich nicht

----------


## Robert

> axo,wußt ich nicht


Du bist eindeutig Entschuldigt, als nicht Nittaya Leser...  ::

----------

